# Neuer PC



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Januar 2009)

Hey liebe buffies!

Ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, dabei habe ich nicht allzuviel ahnung.
Ich denke ihr könnt mir ein paar fragen zu dem PC beantworten, den ich mir holen möchte:

 das hier sind die daten des rechners:
-AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-Core
-4GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
-NVIDIA® GeForce® 9600GT Grafik bis zu 1919MB (512MB GDDR3 dediziert), 2x DVI, 1x TV-Out 						
-640GB S-ATA Festplatte
-16x DVD+-RW SuperMultiPlus Double Layer
-High Definition (7.1)
-Original Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit (OEM) 
-18-in-1 (CF, MMC, SD, MS, MS Pro, xD, SM, etc.) 						
-10/100/1000 on board 						

*Jetzt zur frage: meine spiele (hauptsächlich WoW, manchmal UT und CS usw.) sollten ruckelfrei spielbar sein. reicht das system dafür aus?
*Außerdem interessiert mich was "Grafik bis zu 1919MB (512MB GDDR3 dediziert)" genau heißt. (speicher bis 1919MB nachrüstbar?)
*Zuletzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob diese zusammenstellung ins gesamt überhaupt sinn macht, da ich schon öfters gehört habe, das manche komplett-systeme nicht optimale leistung bringen.

Mfg Dr.Disonnect


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Das heißt, daß die Grafikkarte den Ram mitbenutzt. 512 MB hat sie tatsächlich, den Rest zwackt sie sich vom Hauptspeicher ab. Das System finde ich nicht so dolle, zum zocken. Grafikkarte ist Druchschnitt, aber auch nicht mehr und der Phenom 9550 ist auch nicht gerade der schnellste in Spielen, weil Quadcore bisher kaum untersützt wird und der Phenom von Haus aus nicht das ware ist.

Wenn Quadcore, dann würde ich den Intel 9550 nehmen, oder aber auf den Phenom II warten, welcher am 9. Januar erscheinen soll. Desweiteren würde ich selbst zusammenstellen.

Edit: Aber für Wow reicht es, ja

Was kostet das Ding?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Januar 2009)

699euro, wenn jemand andere vorschläge hat, der preis sollte sich in dieser kategorie bewegen (dh. ca 500-750euro)



> Edit: Aber für Wow reicht es, ja


heisst das alterac gezerge ruckelfrei und shattrat (bzw. dalaran) auch?



> Desweiteren würde ich selbst zusammenstellen.


weil ich davon nicht viel oder besser gesagt keine ahnung habe, lasse ich es besser, bevor da hinterher noch mehr mist bei rumkommt^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Meiner Einschätzung nach schon, auch wenn die 9600 GT wie gesagt nur Mittelmaß ist. Aber generell sollte es laufen, vielleicht nicht mit allen Features auf Anschlag, aber es sollte flüssig laufen.

Für 700 Euro würdest du aber besseres bekommen. Und falls du irgendwo online zusammenstellen möchtest, dann gibt es hier mehr als genug Leute, die dich dabei unterstützen würden, so das da dann auch was vernünftiges dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Januar 2009)

okay...und wo könnte man soetwas machen? (spontan fällt mir jetzt nur "dell" ein^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Die meisten hier, welche nicht selbst zusammenbauen können, bestellen bei Hardwareversand.de. Die bauen ziemlich günstig zusammen, glaub für 20 Euro.
Da könnte man was für 700 Euro zusammenstellen.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Januar 2009)

also ich hab mich auf der seite mal umgesehen, das sieht auch soweit ganz gut aus.
also könnte ich den 700euro PC aus dem sticky einfach teil-für-teil bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen, und das komplette system kommt zu mir nach hause.....wie sieht es mit betriebssystemen aus? ich schätze mal die sind nciht dadrauf oder?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Musst du dazu bestellen. Weiß nicht, ob die für 20 Euro auch einrichten, aber irgendwie wäre es vorstellbar, weil sie das Ding ja auch testen müssen, nachdem sie zusammengebaut haben. 

Hier habe ich mal was zusammengestellt, was z.b. eine mögliche Variante von vielen wäre:

Edit: ich pack doch mal Bildchen rein, ist übersichtlicher. Preis 693,-
Vista ist auch dabei, aber hier im Bildchen abgeschnitten


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> also ich hab mich auf der seite mal umgesehen, das sieht auch soweit ganz gut aus.
> also könnte ich den 700euro PC aus dem sticky einfach teil-für-teil bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen, und das komplette system kommt zu mir nach hause.....wie sieht es mit betriebssystemen aus? ich schätze mal die sind nciht dadrauf oder?




Du kannst dir alle Teile bestellen und die bauen dir dan den PC fix und fertig zusammen.
Du hast dan Garantie auf den PC und fals Komponenten nicht zusammen passen wird das gleich gerichtet.
Windows installieren sie dir glaub ich sogar drauf (weiß es aber nicht zu 100%).

edit: Klos@ Windows Vista 32bit ? 64bit kostet doch nur minimal mehr.

Windows Vista SP1 64bit


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Hab ich 32bit genommen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich gleich Vista 64bit in der Premium-Version. Würde ich zumindest nehmen, weil er dann auch gleich den ganzen Ram adressieren kann.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Averino schrieb:


> edit: Klos@ Windows Vista 32bit ? 64bit kostet doch nur minimal mehr.



wenn Vista x64 mehr kostet als x86 bescheißt der Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Januar 2009)

das sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus...und die teile passen/funktionieren auch alle zusammen?
mit dem gehäuse HV203RZ1DE  wäre das ne gute alternative^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Passen alle zusammen ja

Wenn ich nicht wissen würde, was ich hier mache, würd ich es lassen.^^

Ist halt eine Möglichkeit von vielen. Eine andere wäre z.b. einen Intel 6600 Quad reinzubauen, wenn du z.b. sagst, du arbeitest viel mit Programmen, die davon auch wirklich profitieren.

Oder z.b. zum übertakten. Aus einem Intel 6600 kann man einiges rauskitzeln und bekommt dann halt schon für wenig Geld einen Quadcore, den man locker auf 3,2 Ghz betreiben kann. 

Liegt halt auch an dir und deinen Bedürfnissen

Von der Spielepower übertrifft der hier aber das deinige Angebot bei weitem. Außerdem sind auch alle Komponenten wirklich gute Markenware. Nur das Gehäuse ist ein Billigteil


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab selber den Coolmaster 330 Elite und kann sagen das Gehäuse ist für den Preis einfach nur geil.
Es sieht gut aus und es ist genügend platz drin, hab 4x120mm Lüfter unterbringen können


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Na, dann hat der TE hier ja gleich einen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe es einfach genommen, weil ich mit der Marke gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und es recht günstig ist. Allzuviel erwarte ich mir persönlich aber nicht, von einem 30 Euro Gehäuse. Aber wenn du sagst, es ist gut, dann um so besser


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Januar 2009)

edit: gelöscht, da ich dafür eh nur beflamed werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

@TE

Der PC den Du Dir da ausgeguckt hast, reicht fuer WoW freilich voellig aus - aber wie Klos ja schon sagte: Fuer das gleiche Geld bekommt man auch was besseres. Und da Du sicher (wie jeder der nicht nur inhaltsleer klugscheisst) das Bestmoegliche fuer Dein Geld haben willst, solltest Du eine Zusammenstellung (die von Klos oder vergleichbar) erwaegen. Da bekommst Du fuer das gleiche Geld auf jeden Fall ein deutlich besseres System mit dem Du auch Spiele fluessig zocken kannst, die deutlich hoehere Anforderungen haben als WoW.

PS: Eigentlich sollte hier noch ein Flame gegen K. stehen - aber offensichtlich hat er selbst schon eingesehen, dass er nur Duennes von sich gab...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

Bei HWV kostet der Zusammenbau 19,99€ und die Softwareinstallation 35€

da installieren die, so weit ich informiert bin, das OS und alle Treiber,
über den Preis kann man natürlich streiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Dann würde ich selbst installieren. Sollen die testen, wie sie wollen, aber wahrscheinlich machen sie das dann garnicht


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Januar 2009)

und das wäre auch nicht grade das gelbe vom ei oder?^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Natürlich nicht. Aber so läuft das heute nun mal. Gut, für 20 Euro kann man jetzt auch nicht viel erwarten. Ein vernünftiger Zusammenbau mit einrichten und testen geht eigentlich nicht wirklich in einer Stunde. Wenn man sich jetzt überlegt, daß der Mitarbeiter wahrscheinlich schon 20 Euro verdient, dann rechnet sich das nicht mehr.

Damit muss ich mich Gott sei Dank nicht befassen, ich bau den mir selber. Wenn ich aber mal schaue, was mit den PC's von MediaMarkt und Co so abgeht, dann würde ich trotzdem bei einem Online-Shop bestellen. Viel bessere Ware für gleiches Geld und mehr Murks als in den Elektromärkten kann dabei auch nicht herauskommen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

Tja, das is das Problem wenn man sowas nicht selber kann und man sich auf andere verlassen muss.

Ich wär schon froh wenn mein PC erstmal heil und so wie ich ihn bestellt habe, bei mir ankommt, 
da is das bisschen Software doch ein Klacks^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Bei den meisten hat es ja immer sehr gut geklappt, also würde ich mir da jetzt keine großen Gedanken machen.


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

Weiss jetzt net ob des hier reinpasst aber ich will mir auch neuen pc zusammenbauen
und mal fragen ob des preis leistung verhältiss in ordnung geht
Kann ich des hier reinposten oder soll ich ein neues Thema anfangen


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Machs hier :-)

Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben?_


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir schonmal einen zusammengestellt und alles aufgeschrieben 930€
Ich post es dann mal rein bin mir net ganz sicher ob alles kompatibel ist
und vll gibts das zeug ja auch irgendwo günstiger^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Post mal , wir schauen drüber und geben dann unseren Senf dazu =]_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

*positioniert sein Senfglas griffbereit*


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Mittelscharf? 


Süßer <3_


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hol gerade noch ein neues ause´m keller


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

Gehäuse: Antec Sonata III, ATX 500Watt  (108€)

Prozessor: Core 2 Quad Q9300 boxed, 6MB, LGA 775, 64bit (197€)

Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 260 896MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0  (241€)

Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo-FI Intel P45, ATX  (83€)

Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB Kingston Hyper-X-Kit SO-DIMM PC6400/800 CL5  (55€)

Festplatte: WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD 6400 AAKS (54€)

Soundkarte: Creative SB X-FI Titanium Sound Blaster  (80€)

DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-223F  (27€) 

Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1-SB Version (86€)

Gesamt: 930€

Will erstmal wissen ob des kompatibel ist; Preis/Leistung Verhältnis passt und ob es irgendwo noch billiger zu haben ist

Ich danke schonmal für alle sinnvollen Beiträge^^


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Januar 2009)

Auf´m ersten blick sieht das ja ganz gut aus


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Januar 2009)

Ob du das billiger woanders bekommst, kommt drauf an, wie du ihn bestellst.

wennde dir den selber zsuammenbaust, dann könnteste über nen Preisvergleich (geizhals.de oda so) gucken wos am billigsten is und dann bestellen, 
kommt dann natürlich noch aufs Porto an ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Nicht wirklich doll :-/

Brauchst du es "nur" zum Zocken? :-)


zB. wäre sowas aufjeden Fall "viel besser" :  Klick mich! _


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

painschkes war des "net wirklich doll" ironisch gemeint?
und bei dem pc wo du gepostet hast kann es sein das da keine soundkarte ist ?
die Hd 4870 ist die so leistungstark wie die geforce 260 oder schwächer


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Sind beide gleichstark.. :-)

Und nein , aber die Karte kanns du ja dazu rechnen.. =]

Und wenn du nicht grad Musiker bist reicht auch der OnBoard Sound.._


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

GTX260 und ATI4870 sind von der Leistung her identisch. Reine Geschmackssache. Aber dein 9300 Quad ist ein bisschen low, da macht sich der 9550er viel besser. Außerdem finde ich auch das Asus-Mainboard besser, aber darüber lässt sich streiten.

Wo genau ist eigentlich das Netzteil? 

Edit: Ist wohl schon im Gehäuse dabei, würde ich auch nicht so machen. Da ist nur billiger Schunt drin.

Baust du selbst zusammen?


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

Selber zusammenbauen habs zwar noch nie gemacht aber bin immer für neues offen
Die bei hardwareversand bauen denn ja wie ich gelesen hab für 20€ zusammen aber machen die des auch gescheit oder nur mal schnell nebenbei
der 9550 was ist daran soviel anders als beim 9300


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Höherer Takt von 2,83 Ghz und der L2-Cache ist doppelt so groß. Wenn du selber baust, dann würde ich aber nicht bei Hardwareversand.de kaufen. Wie die das so machen kann ich auch nicht sagen, da ich auch immer selbst baue.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Also wenn du selber baust kann man sogar was anderes nehmen.. :-)


Alternate zB : 

CPU :  Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 

Kühler :  Arctic-Cooling Freezer7 Pro 

Festplatte :  Samsung HD502IJ 500 GB 

Gehäuse :  Antec Three Hundred 

Netzteil :  OCZ StealthXStream 500W 

Laufwerk :  LG GH-20NS 

Mainboard :  ASUS P5Q Pro 

Grafikkarte :  Leadtek GTX260+ Extreme  /  Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 1GB Gamestar Edition 

RAM :  OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit 
*

Gesamtsumme: &#8364; 939,42* inklusive Versandkosten._


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

Ich werd das nochmal überdenken was ich alles nehm
vielen dank für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte keinen neuen Beitrag aufmachen, und Frage deshalb hier:

Ich will mir einen neuen PC zulegen, Preis so 500-600 Eure, möglichst nicht mehr, und habe ein paar Fragen:
1.Kann ich mit diesem Preisbereich WoW und WAR flüssig spielen kann (evtl sogar auf vollen Einstellungen, auf jeden Fall aber WoW in Dalaran flüssig, da sind die Einstellungen aber egal). 
2.Wenn ja, welchen Prozessor und welche Grafikkarte sollte ich nehmen und auf was sonst noch achten?

Edit: Ich hatte an den hier gedacht, der hat nen recht guten Prozessor (laut Chip.de Bestenliste) und ne anständige Grafikkarte+4Gb Speicher für WAR. 
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_i...ga2cb5q63t09rdc
1.Sollte ich für Flüssiges Spielen auf Minmalen Einstellungen ne bessere Graka holen?
2.Welche Graka brauche ich für volle Einstellung, bzw Volle Einstellungen in Dalaran?


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Ein Beispiel wäre dieser hier , damit solltest du in WoW und WAR keinerlei Probleme haben.. =]

*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 ->  Klick mich! 

*Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 7 Pro ->  Klick mich! 

*Festplatte :* Samsung HD501LJ 500GB ->  Klick mich! 
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Centurion RC534 ->  Klick mich! 

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W ->  Klick mich! 

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NP20 ->  Klick mich! 
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P5QL Pro ->  Klick mich! 
*
Grafikkarte :* HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 ->  Klick mich!  
*
RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5 ->  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wäre dieser hier , damit solltest du in WoW und WAR keinerlei Probleme haben.. =]
> 
> 
> Grafikkarte : HIS HD 4850 IceQ4




Danke, aber noch eine Frage: Kann ich eine Geforce 9800 GT mit 512 MB auch nehmen und trotzdem noch flüssig spielen? So groß ist der Unterschied ja eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Doch und der ist nicht wirklich klein :-)

Also ohne mir jetzt selber auf die Schulter zu klopfen oder sonstiges.. ich denke für ~600€ kriegst du nicht wirklich was besseres derzeit._


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Die ATI ist schon um einiges schneller und in War wirst du den Unterschied merken, in großen Schlachten. Das Gegensteck zur 4850 wäre dann eine 9800 GTX+.

Edit:

Hier mal ein Testbericht. Man beachte, daß die 8800 GT der 9800 GT entspricht. Es ist exakt die gleiche Karte. In meinen Augen schon ein erheblicher Unterschied.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._call_of_duty_4

Sehr schön ist hier auch zu sehen, daß die ATI gerade in hohen Einstellungen oft noch sehr stabil bleibt, während die 8800 GT deutlich einbricht.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

Ok, kann ich den PC so irgendwo kaufen oder ist der zum selber zusammenstellen? Ich hatte nämlich an ein kaufen gedacht, weill ich nicht unbedingt Lust habe mir selber was zusammenzubauen.

Wie gesagt ich hatte bei CLS-Computer an folgenden gedacht:

CPU:  	 	        Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8400, 2× 3000 MHz
CPU-Kühler: 		Silent-Kühler für Sockel 775
Festplatte: 		500 GB S-ATA, 7.200 U/min.
Speicher: 		        4096 MB DDR2-RAM Infineon®/AeNeon™
Grafik: 		        ATI Radeon HD4850 512 MB, 512 MB, TV-Out, 2× DVI, PCIe
Mainboard: 		ABIT I-N73HD GF7100, Sockel 775, GeForce 7100/nForce 630i Chipset, 1× ATA - UDMA 133, 4× S-ATA II, RAID support,                 USB2.0                     2× Front-USB, 1× Firewire, 1× PCIe X16, 1× PCIe X1, 2× PCI, 2× PS/2 (Tastatur + Maus), 1× S/PDIF Out, 7.1 SoundUSB    2×                            Front-USB, 1× Firewire, 1× PCIe X16, 1× PCIe X1, 2× PCI, 2× PS/2 (Tastatur + Maus), 1× S/PDIF Out, 7.1 Sound
Brenner: 		        20× Multi-Format DVD-Brenner (CD-R, CD-RW, DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD+R9 (DL))
Sound: 		        integriertes OnBoard 7.1 HD Audio, HDMI Audio ready
Netzwerk: 		        10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig
CardReader: 		3,5" 10in1 CardReader
Gehäuse: 		        ATX Design-Midi-Tower (CSL 1808), Seitenteile einzeln abnehmbar, Farbe schwarz/silber
Netzteil: 		        500 Watt Silent-Netzteil


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Bei Hardwareversand zB. bauen sie dir den für 20€ zusammen , daher hab ich auch die Aufstellung von mir :-)_


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> *CPU-Kühler: 		Silent-Kühler für Sockel 775* _<- Ahja..._
> *Speicher: 		        4096 MB DDR2-RAM Infineon®/AeNeon&#8482;  <-* _Geht noch.._
> *Mainboard: 		ABIT I-N73HD GF7100        * _Ehm , was fürn Ei ? _
> *CardReader: 		3,5" 10in1 CardReader* _Überflüssig.._
> ...


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei Hardwareversand zB. bauen sie dir den für 20&#8364; zusammen , daher hab ich auch die Aufstellung von mir :-)_



Irgendwie kann ich da als CPU nur AMD auswählen :-( Kein Intel



> CPU-Kühler: Silent-Kühler für Sockel 775 <- Ahja...
> Speicher: 4096 MB DDR2-RAM Infineon®/AeNeon&#8482; <- Geht noch..
> Mainboard: ABIT I-N73HD GF7100 Ehm , was fürn Ei ?
> CardReader: 3,5" 10in1 CardReader Überflüssig..
> Netzteil: 500 Watt Silent-Netzteil <- Alles klar.



Ok, ich guck mal ob ich mir irgendwo, bei Hardewareversand wie du gesagt hast ganz meinen eigenen zusammenbauen kann, des könnt ich nämlich nich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antwort zu dem Beitrag unter mir:

OK


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Ich editier die Links oben rein , geht schneller :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Dragonheart213 schrieb:


> Ok, kann ich den PC so irgendwo kaufen oder ist der zum selber zusammenstellen? Ich hatte nämlich an ein kaufen gedacht, weill ich nicht unbedingt Lust habe mir selber was zusammenzubauen.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich hatte bei CLS-Computer an folgenden gedacht:
> 
> ...



- Mainboard ist ziemlich kacke und unterstützt auch nicht die neuesten Standards, wie PCI-Express 2.0 (auch wenn das vorerst nur auf dem Papier was ausmacht)
- Kühler könnte alles mögliche sein
- beim Ram ist unklar, ob PC800 oder doch etwa nur PC667
- 4850er ist bei Painschkess auf jedenfall die beste Ausführung, welche es in meinen Augen derzeit gibt
- Netzteil kann alles mögliche sein, dass von Painschkess ist aber ein vernünftiges


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_ *CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 ->  Klick mich! 

*Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 7 Pro ->  Klick mich! 

*Festplatte :* Samsung HD501LJ 500GB ->  Klick mich! 
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Centurion RC534 ->  Klick mich! 

*Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W ->  Klick mich! 

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22NP20 ->  Klick mich! 
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P5QL Pro ->  Klick mich! 
*
Grafikkarte :* HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 ->  Klick mich!  
*
RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5 ->  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

Ok, kann ich die Einfach alle in den Warenkorb und dann unten klicken "Zusammenbauen" oder wie lass ich mir die da bauen und so nach Hause schicken?
(Sorry war noch nie bei Hardwareversand oder ner ähnlichen Seite)


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Ja eigentlich geht das "nur" über den Konfigurator , aber komischerweise führt der dann manche Teile nicht auf.. Wenn du kein Problem damit hast dann ruf da einfach morgen an und sag den das :-)_


----------



## Dragonheart213 (6. Januar 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank

( Deswegen hatte ich auch Intel nit gefunden, weil der Konfigurator die nich aufgeführt hat ;-)

EDit: Ah jez führt er sie plötzlich auf


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Kein Problem :-)

Und mit dem PC solltest du keinerlei Probleme mit WAR und WoW haben wie schon gesagt.. also freu dich drauf! =]_


----------



## Shadowratte (6. Januar 2009)

noch ne frage zum Intel Core Quad Q9550
hab gehört die sockel  775  ist am sterben und ich sollte lieber die i-serie nehmen
stimmt das oder ist das blödes gelabber


----------



## Wagga (6. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mittelscharf?
> 
> 
> Süßer <3_


Scharf nix gibts besseres als Dijon-Senf oder wie der heißt.
Mit Frikadellen vom Metzer und Brötchen, jeden Samstag, seit Jahren!
Poste mal den PC! @ TE oder der der einen Vorschlag wollte!


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Poste mal den PC! @ TE oder der der einen Vorschlag wollte!



_Öh , Bahnhof? °.°_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Shadowratte schrieb:


> noch ne frage zum Intel Core Quad Q9550
> hab gehört die sockel  775  ist am sterben und ich sollte lieber die i-serie nehmen
> stimmt das oder ist das blödes gelabber



mmh...also generell stimmt es, daß der CoreI7 einen neuen Sockel benötigt. Das wäre dann der Sockel 1366 und ist als Highend-Sockel gedacht.
Die Mainstreamvariante mit dem Namen Lynnfield wird auch dieses Jahr noch kommen und wieder einen anderen Sockel benötigen.

Prinzipiell spricht natürlich nichts gegen einen Nehalem, aber hast du das Geld? CPU kostet 250 Euro (die kleinste), Mainboards fangen erst ab 200 Euro an und die Dinger nehmen ausschließlich teuren DDR3-Ram. Wenn du das Geld hast, klar, warum nicht. Dann würde ich mir auch einen Nehalem holen an deiner Stelle.

In Spielen bringt dir der Nehalem aber nicht wirklich viel mehr Performance als ein 9550er. Und für den bekommst du halt schon Boards für 80 Euro. Außerdem gibt es DDR2-Speicher in der PC8500er Ausführung schon für ca. 45 Euro (4 G.

Zukunftssicher ist eh kein Sockel. Du könntest dir also einen sterbenden 775er kaufen und irgendwann dann in Kauf nehmen, daß du für einen Lynnfield wieder ein neues Mainboard brauchst.

Also ca. 100 + 100 = 200 Euro (die zwei Boards halt)
Oder du nimmst Nehalem und zahlst auch 200 Euro für das billigste Board, dass du immo kaufen kannst.

Oder als weiterer Denkanstoß. Warte auf den Phenom II, der jetzt dann die Tage kommt. Vorerst nimmt er auf den aktuellen Sockel AM2 Platz.
Später in diesem Jahr kommt dann AM3. Das gute daran ist, die Sockel sind abwärtskompatibel. Ein Phenom II passt in AM2 oder AM3. Ein Phenom I jedoch nicht in AM3.

Im Endeffekt alles egal. Wenn du in die Zukunft investieren willst, dann kauf nen Toaster
Der hält mit etwas Glück ewig. Bei Hardware funktioniert das nicht.

Musst du wissen. Ein Nehalem rockt, keine Frage. Verbraucht auch im Idle fast keinen Strom mehr. Unter Last dafür aber mehr als ein Penryn. Wirklich Vorteile beim Spielen bringt er dir nicht. Nehalem spielt eher als Serverprozessor seine Stärken aus, wo er seine 8 logischen Einheiten und die enorme Bandbreite von Quickpath oder seiner Speicheranbindung nutzen kann.

Für den normalen User im Moment seiner Zeit voraus.


----------



## Shurkien (7. Januar 2009)

Der i7 kann seine Brutalität eigentlich nur beim Rendern vom Filmen oder extremer Bildbearbeitung zeigen
Wüsste nicht wie du den sonst so auslasten willst ^^
Ausser Server


----------

